# Moving to canada - Need Health Insurance for 3 months - Best € Option???



## galleryman (10 May 2010)

I'm moving to Canada with family. 

After 3 months we will be covered under their healthcare system so I only need to keep my own Health Insurance for 3 months. Will look to take out additional cover over there once settled.

Currently with AVIVA Level 2.
Looked at Global with VHI..Price was HUGE for the most basic cover!!!! Over €11k for the family for a year. That would cost us €5.5k as the min premium is for 6 months, so therefore twice as expensive as it needs to be.

Do AVIVA and/or Quinn offer a global plan?

Any suggestions???


----------



## reynolds (10 May 2010)

are you looking for cover for the first 3 months or thereafter?
11k is crazy


----------



## galleryman (11 May 2010)

we only need cover for our first 3 months there. After that we are coverd by their health care system. We will look at other health insurance cover once there, probably through an employer based scheme. 

I just need something reasonably priced for the first 3 months


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 May 2010)

Why not just take out an annual plan and cancel the monthly payments after the third month? Presumably the cover will simply expire.


----------



## doubledeb (11 May 2010)

Why not get travel insurance for 3 months. www.justcover.ie do a family deal for 90 days without health insurance for €165.


----------



## Jimbobp (11 May 2010)

You need to be carefull with some travel insurance policies. Some will stipulate that the journey must begin & end in Ireland, & if your going one way they may not cover you. Did you ask Aviva health if they will cover you for the 3 months? They have some decent cover on the level 2 plan (€100k hospital cover, repatriation cover etc). Just make sure there are no conditions attached to the cover. Also note if you cancel your health insurance when in Canada you may have to serve waiting periods if you come back. Best of luck with your move.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## addob (11 May 2010)

Just a thought but what about health insurance in Canada? Would this be a possibility rather than health insurance from Ireland?

I know that Medicare kicks in after 3 months but surely Canadian insurance companies have come across this before


----------



## galleryman (12 May 2010)

Hi and thanks for all the input:

To respond to some of your comments

1 - I don't think Travel insurance will be adequate but worth investigating. 

2 - AVIVA to allow for treatment overseas but it is not ideal. We have to get approval first, which is not going to be possible in all cases, i.e. emergency treatment. If approval is given we have to pay the bill and then recalim from AVIVA. Also AVIVA will only pay what the treatmetn would have cost in Ireland which could leave a substantial deficit. We attended A&E in Canada before and there was a $500 charge compared to the €100 you pay at home. 

The trouble with travel insurance and or keeping my Irish Health Insurance is that in the event of an emergency, you spend your time looking for documents and on the phone to some office in Ireland seeing if they will cover you instead of concentrating on the family member that needs the attention. I have been there before and it is horrible.  We really need proper Healt INsurance cover for the 3 month period.

3 - Canadian Healt Insurance is definately worth looking into. 

4 - I will see if I can pay the VHI Global policy monthly and cancel after 3 months. 

thanks again and if anyone finds a cheaper proper health insurance option please do let me know.


----------



## galleryman (14 May 2010)

btw  I spoke to VHI, if i stopped paying for the Global plan after 3 months they said that they would sent me an invoice for the balance of the 6 months premium.


----------

